# Aroma Haven Sampler Sale



## kharmon320 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just received an email for a "create-your-own" sampler pack sale.  20 scents for $20......Just in case you wanted to know.:shh:


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

*perks* more fragrance oils on sale? Only $20?  I wonder if I can convince my partner to let me spend any more on fragrances right now... my guess is probably not ;-)


----------



## christinak (Apr 12, 2013)

Just what I needed to hear, lol.  Has anyone tried them and where is it?  I can't seem to find Aroma Haven on Google.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

http://rusticescentuals.com/   I think... however I don't see anything on the site about a create-your-own sampler pack... is there a code?


----------



## christinak (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Shannon


----------



## christinak (Apr 12, 2013)

http://rusticescentuals.com/Pick-Your-Own-Fragrance-Oil-Sampler-Pack.html  There you go Shannon!


----------



## GoldieMN (Apr 12, 2013)

christinak said:


> Just what I needed to hear, lol.  Has anyone tried them and where is it?  I can't seem to find Aroma Haven on Google.



I tried only a few and loved them all except the Lemon Verbena.  Still in the testing stage so have no idea what will sell.  They have a top-seller list for every month on the fragrance page.  You will see which ones keep coming up every month.  I hate sweet or flowery scents so I tend to go toward the cinnamon, hazelnut, once in awhile apple, scents.  Would LOVE to hear what others have found sell well as candles from this company (Aroma Haven).
Goldie


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Goldie, 
I am not particularly fond of sweet or flowery scents either, but I am trying to broaden the range of what I like and will soap with to some degree.  I like a lot of more masculine, spicy or woodsy scents.  My partner likes some of the more flowery scents and I have a list of scents to make for friends for the holidays and such, so I am going to get used to them one way or another


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

christinak said:


> http://rusticescentuals.com/Pick-Your-Own-Fragrance-Oil-Sampler-Pack.html  There you go Shannon!



Hmmm... thanks. Or rather I'm sure my husband will thank you for a seriously depleted bank account... lol


----------



## christinak (Apr 12, 2013)

I just put 40 in the cart   I don't think I can do it.  I'ts only like a buck thirty something each!!!  Help, I need an intervention.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

ARGH!! It's so hard to restrain myself.. of those who are ordering this sample pack, what did you get??? I got:

scent1:	Aqua Type (Pier 1)
scent2:	Bahama Coconut
scent3:	Cabana Coconut
scent4:	Cantaloupe
scent5:	Chocolate Layer Cake
scent6:	Coffee House
scent7:	Cool Water Type
scent8:	Cranberry
scent9:	Cranberry Yuzu
scent10:	Crystal Blue Waters
scent11:	Enchanted Forest
scent12:	Forbidden Fruit
scent13:	Frosted Snowdrops
scent14:	Fruit Medley
scent15:	Hippie Chick
scent16:	Honeydew Melon
scent17:	Island Mango
scent18:	Japanese pear & ginseng
scent19:	Midnight Pomegranate
scent20:	Morning Blend

and for my two samples I got Mountain Waters & Pear Mango

I'm going to be in trouble! lol


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Your two samples? You get samples with your samples?


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

Apparently.. I assume it's more like a "sniffy" than an actual usable sample. This sample pack is all 1 oz samples.


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I was looking at them and made a list of ones that I am interested in.  I wonder how much shipping would be?  It doesn't hurt that much to check, right?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait...are they body safe?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nevermind...found it. Yes. Lol


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, they have a whole line of bath and body safe FOs... I made a list and put it through to see how much shipping would be, and it would be $11 for shipping.  I am pretty sure I can't justify that right now with a drawer of samples still (they are going away so quickly though!!)


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought the "What's New Sampler Pack" a while back.  I can tell you that out of the ones I have (OOB), I like:

Ming Fern and Lavender
Pink Lilac and Willow
Bora Bora
Molten Spark (sexy)
Paris Nights (smells great)
Sea Salt & Yuzu
Sea Salt & Rice Flower (can smell the saltiness in both)
Oud Wood
Patch/Oud Wood
Candied Ginger
Hawaiian Sandalwood (used to be carried by Tradewinds with very positive feedback)
Lemon Sugar Bundt Cake smells heavenly, not too heavy on the cake.  (reminds me of Lemon Curd from Daystar, but I like it better).
_I didn't care for the Cinnamony, Bakery type scents or the buttered rum, etc., but I'm don't really care for "foody" scents._
I also like Tibetan Black Tea (spicy, sensual...Badger would like this )
I soaped the Fig & Sweet Almond that's on clearance and it's really nice.  You smell both the earthy fig and the almond.  Great price.

I've got too many 1 oz'ers at the moment, so I'll pass, but it's tempting to get additional of all the ones I listed above since I normally make a 32oz oil batch.


----------



## christinak (Apr 12, 2013)

It's funny how different everybody's tastes are!  Out of your 20 Shannon, we both have 1 in common, lol.  I didn't put my order through though...I'm still debating if I should.  Shipping on 2 packs is $15.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 12, 2013)

christinak said:


> I just put 40 in the cart   I don't think I can do it.  I'ts only like a buck thirty something each!!!  Help, I need an intervention.



oh, but do you WANT an intervention?


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Christina, you are really a FO addict, lol!  I am one to talk though, I would be buying some if I could justify it!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 12, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> I just received an email for a "create-your-own" sampler pack sale.  20 scents for $20......Just in case you wanted to know.:shh:



Thanks for being an enabler and contributing to my addiction! 

I just bought 3 sampler packs from Peak but this is sooo tempting. I've used AHRE's FOs in wax melts but haven't tried them in soap yet. I especially liked Mandarin Spice and I noticed it's body/bath safe. 

Here goes my budget for another month.


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

I was looking at the Mandarin Spice among the ones I had listed as well... It sounds wonderful!


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 12, 2013)

I need to email them and ask why shipping was more expensive for being closer to them. Badger is in MA and was $11 shipping. Jcandleattic's shipping was about $11 and she is in Colorado. I'm only 3.5 hours from AHRE and my shipping was $14.14.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

christinak said:


> It's funny how different everybody's tastes are!  Out of your 20 Shannon, we both have 1 in common, lol.  I didn't put my order through though...I'm still debating if I should.  Shipping on 2 packs is $15.



That's funny... which one?



VanessaP said:


> I need to email them and ask why shipping was more expensive for being closer to them. Badger is in MA and was $11 shipping. Jcandleattic's shipping was about $11 and she is in Colorado. I'm only 3.5 hours from AHRE and my shipping was $14.14.



My shipping was almost $13


----------



## christinak (Apr 13, 2013)

I have coffee house in there   I always have lots of foodie scents.  They are irresistable!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 13, 2013)

Me too, I love food smells obviously.. look how much fruit scents I have lol. I love sweet smells, but not crazy about floral.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Thanks for being an enabler and contributing to my addiction!
> 
> I just bought 3 sampler packs from Peak but this is sooo tempting. I've used AHRE's FOs in wax melts but haven't tried them in soap yet. I especially liked Mandarin Spice and I noticed it's body/bath safe.
> 
> Here goes my budget for another month.



No problem Hazel!  Glad I could help...

Now to just keep myself away from the sale.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 13, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> I need to email them and ask why shipping was more expensive for being closer to them. Badger is in MA and was $11 shipping. Jcandleattic's shipping was about $11 and she is in Colorado. I'm only 3.5 hours from AHRE and my shipping was $14.14.



yeah, mine was like $10.63 - so weird that yours was so much more when I'm so much farther away... 
But I just can't do another sale... I just cannot!! LOL


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 13, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> ARGH!! It's so hard to restrain myself.. of those who are ordering this sample pack, what did you get??? I got:
> 
> scent1:	Aqua Type (Pier 1)
> scent2:	Bahama Coconut
> ...



Looks like you need to get more. You only made it through 1/2 the alphabet?


----------



## christinak (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol, that's why I always place 2 orders! heheheh


----------



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2013)

Badger said:


> I was looking at the Mandarin Spice among the ones I had listed as well... It sounds wonderful!



I really liked it. I don't have any of the melts left because I used some and the rest I had given away. But it smelled just like the name - citrus with a hint of spice. I thought at the time I should have bought more and made soap, too. Another one I thought I'd like to try in soap was the Midnight Pomegranate.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 13, 2013)

My order:
scent1:	Amazon Mist (body safe)
scent2:	Apple and Pumpkin Strudel (body safe)
scent3:	Aqua Type Pier 1 (body safe)
scent4:	Blackberry Sage Pier 1 (body safe)
scent5:	Blue Skies (body safe)
scent6:	Butter Cream (body safe)
scent7:	Candied Walnuts (body safe)
scent8:	Childhood (body safe)
scent9:	Clementine Lavender (body safe)
scent10:	Coffee House (body safe)
scent11:	Danish Butter Cookie (body safe)
scent12:	Enchanted Forest (body safe)
scent13:	Fresh Lemon Sugar Type (body safe)
scent14:	Frosted Snowdrops (body safe)
scent15:	Lavender Vanilla (body safe)
scent16:	Light Blue Type (body safe)
scent17:	Oatmeal Milk and Honey (body safe)
scent18:	Pinemint and Blossoms (body safe)
scent19:	Pink Sugar Type Aquolina (body safe)
scent20:	White Tea (body safe)

I'm becoming a fragrance hoarder.


----------



## Badger (Apr 13, 2013)

I would be more of a fragrance hoarder if I could be... ah, enchanted forest, my precious!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 13, 2013)

Badger said:


> I would be more of a fragrance hoarder if I could be... ah, enchanted forest, my precious!



I hope that one smells good-got it for my hubs, along with the Danish Butter Cookie because he asks for a tin of those every Christmas...not sure what his obsession is with them, but it could make a nice lotion bar!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 13, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> That's funny... which one?
> 
> 
> 
> My shipping was almost $13



How. How?  I live 30 miles from you and it's $16!  you know why, it's because even though stuff comes through here on it's way to Reno... the fact is it goes to the sorting facility and then has to come back, so it's more gas. Boo.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 13, 2013)

PS I'm trying really hard not to give. $20.00 is a good deal on 20 samples but once again I cannot bring myself to pay shipping that is as much as the product. I might play with buying 1 or 2 oz of the ones I really want to try from AHRE and see if that helps.


----------



## Relle (Apr 13, 2013)

Hazel, what happened to - I'm NOT going to buy any FO's for a while and use what I've got :roll:.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh...that's a scary bunny! Rodents scare me in general with those sharp little teeth!

Watch out Hazel!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 14, 2013)

So I played with what I wanted, decided to go with the sampler, and walked away. I forgot to place my order by noon, so I missed the sale. I spose it's better anyway. I made an order for the ones I really really wanted, but the sale would have been a better deal as far as number of products and shipping.


----------



## Badger (Apr 14, 2013)

Ack, I am sorry you missed the deal, Melissa!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, the rabbit skeered me so I didn't order. :roll:



Relle9 said:


> Hazel, what happened to - I'm NOT going to buy any FO's for a while and use what I've got :roll:.



Did I say that?

Actually, I forgot about it. I was out doing errands, then came home, did poop patrol and mowed the yard. Spring arrived so quickly that I'm now overwhelmed with yard work. Darn dogs won't even help - they just loll around in the yard and laugh at me.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 17, 2013)

My order shall be arriving today!  I cannot wait to get home and smell them all! :clap:


----------



## christinak (Apr 17, 2013)

I did the same thing, Melissa   It's our sub-conscious telling us something....


----------

